# Velocity A23 or Salsa Delgado rim for wheelset build



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am in the research process of deciding what parts to select for a wheelset build for CX, dirtroads, long paved rides, and race training to replace some old rolf vectors someone gave me last year. Vector rims are almost done and they stay for road use only due low paired spoke count. Looking to build before late summer.

Rims are going to build with DT Comp in a 32/32 3x lacing to bike store hubs to keep cost in line as I am also building a major tom tubular wheelset for CX racing. 6 foot 3inches at 180-190 lbs. Ride lots of hills and roads in varying conditions. Looking around within my build budget around $400 per wheelset. 

A23 or Delgados fit in the budget from I found so far. My local bike shop pointed me at the Delgado. Both are wide rims which take the cx tires better. The Delgado as a wheelset are 150g heavier than the A23 according to listed rim weights. I have not heard much about the Delgados compared to A23. So I am looking for information about the Delgado or which is a better rim to use.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

One thing to remember is that by changing rims you will have to re-calibrate your wheels everytime you change your wheelset if you use different sized rims. If you are planning on using a pair of major toms for racing, to make the transition easier I would go with something that is similar in width.

Looks like your lacing and everything should be good for weight and riding style and should be well under the $400 a set if you build them yourself. I know that Mike T. also really seems to like the BWW race sets as they are a pretty good price point and he seems to think they are good for the price.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

May have to build up a set of A23 and put the salsa's on the road bike as my Mavic KE rims which I had for four year look beat up as bad the vectors. MavicKE are my screw around wheels on my cx bike now for recovery weeks due to the few times I have to do expensive rebuilds on them has parts go bad. No more mavics for me anymore. That leaves my current race wheels neuvation rR8sl3 set as the last good 19mm wide rims left with is closer to salsas. 

How should I build up the A23 rims for more race than general use use? 24/24 2x with bike hub store?


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Think anything lower than a 28H rim/hub you will kill at your size/weight/style. You might be able to get away with a 28/32 setup but why?

What are the benefits of going to a 2x 24H setup? Really from what I am reading you are loosing some weight at the compromise of strength/stiffness and granted as a race wheel you will use them only for a short while but they will be HAMMERED in that timeframe as badly as a normal use wheelset.

I would look at building something up stronger/stiffer with the A23, 32H BHS hubs, double-butted Sapim/DT Swiss/Wheelsmith spokes and brass nipples.That is what I was looking at doing (using Sapim Race which is the same as DT Swiss Comp) and it was going to run me about $260 for the set. I am 190, 6' so close to your size and from what others are telling me I would really see no benefits from going anything less than 32H.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, I was leaning toward 28/32 or 32/32 3x pattern for the A23.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm building a set of A23s on Chris King hubs to replace my Stan's 340 setup. The rims came into the shop and they looks great! Definitely a bit wider than most traditional rims.

Go for it if you wish. I went with 32 holes, 3x


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

My A23 wheelset is 24/28 2x front/rear and has held up pretty well both for CX and gravel road use. I'm 165 on a bad day though...

Fits 32mm cx tires great, and 25mm road tires have a very nice profile as well.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

A23 = very easy tubeless setup
Delgado = not tubeless compatable 

If you don't care about tubeless, run whichever is cheaper.


----------



## droptop (Jan 26, 2012)

I love my salsa delgado cross rims. They have held up amazingly well on my daily commuter. I build them to some old sun tour sprint hubs a few years back, and haven't had to touch them since. I run mine with 32c panaracer pasela tour guard tires, and between the gum walls of the pasela and the wide profile, i have gotten only a few pinch flats in 2 years, riding between 95 and 60 psi. much below 50 psi they will flat. I have taken them on fire roads (mounted some 42c slicks, and they did just fine, even over some rocky trail and some small drops ~8" or less, but curb hopping is a daily occurrence, occasionally at speed. 

I wouldn't set them up tubeless, but they are my go-to hardcore rim for a commuter/beater, heavy-duty rim. A friend had his for about 6 years on his karate monkey, with commuting and trail- sold them when he sold the KM. guy is still riding them. 

I haven't ridden a set of velocity a23s, but didn't have good luck with the blunt SLs i built for racing. the front held up well, but the soft alloy dented a few times (i use ~28 psi on trail, at 200 lbs on a 2.35 tire). The rear lasted thru a race season, but scared me when the R.D went into the spokes during a muddy race. spoke hole cracked, but the wheel lasted 2 more races. it did seal up tubeless very well.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a few wheels with Delgados and also a set with A23s. The Delgados are cheaper (at least when I was building/buying) and heavier. I use them for training, mostly, and the A23s for racing or road riding in the off-season. When I'm riding singletrack or rough logging roads I don't care about weight and appreciate a rim that is 40 dollars or less to replace, instead of 60+. With the same tires and tubes the Delgados are noticeably heavier, but also stiffer. But both are more than stiff enough with 32 spokes and I am 160 pounds at my heaviest.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Got some velocity a23 silver rims 32/32 3x DT champion spokes laced to ultegra 6700 hubs this past week. Four long road base time rides on them this past week on excellent roads to near broken pavement cobble like roads from flats, rolling, hills and mountains. Loving the wheels. Running panaracer stradius sport 700x26 at 105-110 psi. Psi should come down bit. They are riding way more comfortable, stiffer, and lighter than than the set of an old used rolf vectors someone gave me a couple years ago for training. Even in tight corners on steep road descents feel like A23s have better control in them. Can not wait to put some CX tires on them for gravel grinder ride on the local state park fire roads or trail riding.

Race wheels are still 4 year old neuvations r28s. That is planning to change to 24/28 2x velocity a23 build for this CX season, crits, and big climb days. Then a set of major toms for racing only.

Not sure what do with the old wheels. Vectors go to trainer use and neuvations is big question. Thank you everyone for your advice.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

The delgados aren't known for being that strong Salsa Cycles Delgado Race 29er Rim Reviews
My roommate has broken 4 spokes in less than 3 years on his stock delgados that came on his salsa la cruz, which shouldn't happen on a 36H rim


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

quatre24 said:


> I am in the research process of deciding what parts to select for a wheelset build for CX, dirtroads, long paved rides, and race training to replace some old rolf vectors someone gave me last year. Vector rims are almost done and they stay for road use only due low paired spoke count. Looking to build before late summer.
> 
> Rims are going to build with DT Comp in a 32/32 3x lacing to bike store hubs to keep cost in line as I am also building a major tom tubular wheelset for CX racing. 6 foot 3inches at 180-190 lbs. Ride lots of hills and roads in varying conditions. Looking around within my build budget around $400 per wheelset.
> 
> A23 or Delgados fit in the budget from I found so far. My local bike shop pointed me at the Delgado. Both are wide rims which take the cx tires better. The Delgado as a wheelset are 150g heavier than the A23 according to listed rim weights. I have not heard much about the Delgados compared to A23. So I am looking for information about the Delgado or which is a better rim to use.


You should also consider the mavic A119/A319/A519 rims.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

quatre24 said:


> Got some velocity a23 silver rims 32/32 3x DT champion spokes laced to ultegra 6700 hubs this past week. Four long road base time rides on them this past week on excellent roads to near broken pavement cobble like roads from flats, rolling, hills and mountains. Loving the wheels.


Precisely the wheels - identical build - I've been riding the past year. Conti Grand Prix 4000 25's at 95 psi. Road only, but occasionally some fairly rough surface. They've been bulletproof for me, and eliminated some descending sketchiness I had with some lower spoke wheels. I'm 6 ft, 180. Hope you have the same good luck with yours!


----------



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

What about the Velocity Dyads? Slightly heavier, but also wider. I just got a set 32h/3X (DT Swiss bladed spokes) laced to Chris King Classic Cross hubs. Very happy with them on and off road, even at 105kg.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Would the Alex DH19's behave similarly to the Velocity A23s? http://www.alexrims.com/product_detail.asp?btn=4&cat=4&id=95

Also, other than weight would Shimano MTB (Deore type) hubs work out OK vs an Ultegra or 105 hub?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Whatever you do, stick with the same width rims. Especially on cross bikes with cantis. :nod

ALL of my wheels are 19mm except one pair of A23s. That one pair screws up the works when it comes to changing things out quickly. ...that reminds me... time to change out some wheels on the pit bike and re-set the brakes to the narrower spacing.

A23s are rims. They don't feel significantly different than the rest of the wheels I'm running. As always: YMMV

M


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Both 130mm and 135mm hubs fit the C'dale CAAD9 CX9, so it must be 132.5mm rear spacing.

What is the best online source to purchase the new US made tubeless ready A23s?




> Check the new US made A23s. They are tubeless ready.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

A23 is the lightest "wide" rim I know of that's not part of a pricey wheelset. The DH19 looks like it should result in a stiffer build because it's a triple channel rim. I have enjoyed running slightly lower pressures with wider rims, especially in CX where I don't do the typical sub-30psi thing but do take it down a little knowing that the sidewalls won't fold easily. 

Don't be too concerned with your weight and the spoke count. There is no reason that a 24/28h build won't be more than strong enough unless you want the wheels to last 10+ years (why would you?). Shimano's hubs are interchangeable as far as quality is concerned and the lower priced hubs are of excellent quality in terms of bearing race harness. They're just a little heavier. Buy an old pair of 105 or LX hubs off of Ebay and ride them forever.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

The weird thing is that when I put 130 spaced hubs in the dropouts, I need to compress a bit, and when I put 135 29er wheels on it nedds to stretch ever so slightly (which is easy to do on the frame (it has a bit of give both in and out). That is why I think the dropouts are really at 132.5 - Who knows though, I don't have calipers and I can't find the spec for the 2009 CX9 online.



> Erik, Alu frames are not supposed to be stretched. Just a heads up. Your frame is 130, use hubs with that spacing only. 132.5 frames are steel, my Poprad has this spacing.


----------



## Chonut (Mar 29, 2005)

Had a set of A23s laced up to White Ind Hubs w/ CX-Ray spokes for my cross bike and so far, I love them. Light, stiff and has held up to a more than a few hard hits already. Zen Cyclery did a great job with the wheels. In a little while I'm going to try a Stans conversion since the new internal rim profile looks like it will work well tubeless.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

cchough said:


> Had a set of A23s laced up to White Ind Hubs w/ CX-Ray spokes for my cross bike and so far, I love them. Light, stiff and has held up to a more than a few hard hits already. Zen Cyclery did a great job with the wheels. In a little while I'm going to try a Stans conversion since the new internal rim profile looks like it will work well tubeless.


From the few people I've known to do it, A23s convert pretty good tubeless...I know someone who used A23s for his racing MTB wheelset, tubeless. Typical Stan's conversion with yellow tape and valves.


----------

